# Trailer Bunk placement



## paulc2k2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, all!

When trailering an aluminum flat bottom boat, is it alright if the ribs rest on the carpeted bunks? Or are the bunks supposed to be oriented in between the strakes?

I am looking to add a couple of 2x6's laid out flat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 9, 2011)

I have mine in between.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 9, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have mine in between.



X2


----------



## screwballl (Feb 9, 2011)

agreed.... inbetween. Otherwise as it gets tightened down a few times it can crack the weld seam causing leaks. I will try to get a pic of mine just for reference.


----------



## paulc2k2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah. Thats what I thought. 

The issue that I'm having is that the strake between the ribs is 4" apart. The trailer currently has two bunks vertically, or on they're sides so the boat only rests on the 2" side portion of the bunk. I would like to lay the bunks flat, but if I use a carpeted 2x4 and lay it flat, the bunk will not sit between the strakes flat, the shoulder of the bunk rests on the edge of the ribs on either side. The ribs are just too close together at 4" apart to get a carpeted bunk to lay flat against the hull. I'll try to get pics up tonight.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 9, 2011)

I have my bunks mounted so the boat is on the 2" side.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 9, 2011)

It s not centered but this is mine:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 10, 2011)

You can always rip your 2x4 down to 3in. Problem solved.


----------



## paulc2k2 (Feb 14, 2011)

This is how it sits right now. 12'ft jon boat, with 4foot bunks. I would like to run the bunks further under the boat secured with brackets on both ends. I'm not too fond of having the bunks secured with just the one bracket leaving the other bunk end un-supported, or am I just worrying for nothing? There is no outboard on the boat currently, and would feel more comfortable with the boat being more stable on the trailer before I add an extra #75lbs from the back.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 16, 2011)

The reason there is only one support is because those bunks tilt, so as the boat is pulled up out of the water they start with the front up and then level out as the rest of the boat is pulled forward. Same thing when dropping the boat in the water, if it is a shallow ramp, the boat will drop the back some into the water allowing for the bunks to tilt and easier launch from the trailer.

I would be more concerned with the front bunk going across the base causing undue stress on the mini V ribs in the hull, usually there should be a flat roller there allowing the boat to roll over as it is pulled forward or back.


----------



## paulc2k2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks screwball. There is a roller there, it sits in front of the cross bunk on the tounge of the trailer. Should I eliminate the cross bunk and slide the roller further back? Won't this place un-needed stress on the center keel/chine of the boat? I have read in other threads that the keel roller should not be used as a support but only as a guide. I have a plywood casting deck up front, so I am concerned about supporting the weight under the front portion of the boat, while having enough support in the rear for when I hang an outboard this spring. Hence me wanting longer bunks, but if the tilt design is suffficiant, I can keep it as is. I just don't want to damage the boat while driving down the road.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like there is also a center bar where most of the weight is handled already and the rest just stabilizes it.

In that case looks like everything is setup as it should be. Don't worry about it and go fishing! :mrgreen:


----------

